# Nontraumatic SLAP



## Mary4410 (Oct 27, 2015)

What is everyone using for their ICD-10 diagnosis of a nontraumatic SLAP tear?


----------



## Mary4410 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Non traumatic SLAP tear*

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## dclark7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Have you looked at M75.8_, Other shoulder lesions?


----------



## Mary4410 (Dec 4, 2015)

I did look at M75.8_ but was still unsure since everything I am finding and reading continues to direct me to the injury code S43.43. whether it is traumatic or non-traumatic. But it does not make sense you would use the same code for both.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Dec 10, 2015)

https://www.codeitrightonline.com/ciri/common-shoulder-disorders.html  I just found this article today.  Perhaps this will help as I was looking for a degenerative SLAP tear code today.  Looks like they are saying to use the S code for degenerative as well.


----------

